# Korg Gadget for Mac Coming Soon



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 19, 2017)

This has been previously announced, but Korg just put up more information on its site, including a video.
http://www.korg.com/us/products/software/korg_gadget/

Unlike Gadget for iOS, which is a closed system, it comes with 31 VSTs that can be used in any DAW, including somewhat scaled down versions of M1, Wavestation, and ARP Odyssey. 

It has audio, which will be added in version 3.0 for iOS. 

No word yet on what it will cost.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 19, 2017)

The iOS version is fun I don't know if I'll get this version or not


----------



## lux (Jan 19, 2017)

I love the iPad version, got all the modules and it's quite fun to use. 

So sad it's Mac only. Hope in a PC version soon enough, it would be instant purchase for me.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 20, 2017)

If anybody is at NAMM there are a lot of people who want to know what this is going to cost and when the Mac and new iOS versions are going to come out....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 21, 2017)

Here's the best video on it so far:
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=Ht23uCR-B_c


----------

